# Hi from Bridge City



## bustr (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a member of Tolerance Lodge #1165 in Beaumont, Texas.


----------



## Papatom (Mar 7, 2010)

bustr said:


> I'm a member of Tolerance Lodge #1165 in Beaumont, Texas.


Welcome my brother if you ever get to the hill country please visit our lodge in Fredericksburg.:001_smile:


----------



## Raven (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!



bustr said:


> I'm a member of Tolerance Lodge #1165 in Beaumont, Texas.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome my brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 7, 2010)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

